# Boston-DT Locals via OTA reception in Nashua, NH (35 miles)



## brentp (Sep 25, 2002)

This post is more for others that may be considering DTV via an OTA antenna from southern NH. We live in Hollis, and the broadcast antennas for the main Boston stations are about 35 miles away (in Newton, I believe). We do live in a very gradual valley, so there is not a clear line of site to these broadcast antennas. Fortunately, other than the hills, there were no other obstructions to worry about.

Anyway we just hooked up our STB (a Dish 6000u w/8vsb) to our 10 year old Radio Shack VHF/UHF antenna that we have in our attic. The antenna is about 12' long with a large UHF section. We currently do not have an inline amplifier on it, and I don't know the model # because we bought it so long ago. Radio Shack currently has a very similar model to the one we have (#15-2156), although if you only want the -DT Boston channels, a UHF specific model would be the way to go in this area.

Anyway, for what it is worth, we are getting about 80%-95% signal strength on all channels. Didn't have to do any tweaking of the antenna, other than point it in the right direction. We can pick up all 5 of the major stations that are currently on line; WGBH/WGBX-DT (PBS), WBZ-DT (CBS), WCVB-DT (ABC), WHDH-DT (NBC) and WFXT (Fox).

Hope this may help others in the Nashua area that are considering HDTV!


----------

